# Tackle Shop



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Anybody remember when the Tackle shop at the foot of the GSP was owned by a guy named Bob Semmick (Bobs B&T)?

Well he is opening a new shop on RT 47 in rio grand NJ across from the Avalon Tile store. It has a Big Lighthouse outside. Should be Open Soon, Bob is a Very Smart Surf guy and also knows his Offshore also! Last year worked for Jims B&T.

If you get a Chance Stop in and give him a Look see


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, he knows his stuff that's for sure. Should be a good shop.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Opening this week end, looks great inside.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*location?*

rudde what town is located at the foot of hte GSP? or better yet how about a name and address of this guy's shop. thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The shop we are talking about is located in Rio Grande on route 47. The shop at he end of the GSP is called Hands Two Bait & Tackle which is at the foot of the Route 109 bridge as you go into Cape May. Just over the bridge into Cape May is Jim's Bait & Tackle.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Ralph said:


> rudde what town is located at the foot of hte GSP? or better yet how about a name and address of this guy's shop. thanks



For the new store ...take exit 4a off the GSP and it will be about 1/2 mile on your right.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

it is right next to Avalon tile store,just north of route 9 and 47 
Bobs Bait and Tackle
1109 Route 47
889-0020


----------



## FishinFiend (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Junkman, i hope you are pleased with the reel


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Fiend; Great Reel! Proably the Best looking Reel I've seen in a long Time! THANX


----------



## FishinFiend (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool, glad you like it. Now i have to get rid of the rod or try that penn reel you were talking about.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

If you can get down here I'll let you try Mine before you buy one


----------

